# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  💢درخواست برنامه 6 ماهه برای کنکور 96 💢

## bahra

درود
دوستان یک برنامه می خوام که برای کسی که از صفر شروع کرده و پایه رو نبسته باشه که با برنامه 6 ماهه بشه پایه و پیش رو با تست تکمیل کرد.
توانایی من حداکثر 6 ساعت در روز است آیا برنامه ای هست؟

----------


## nafasdovom

سلام ، اگر آزمون شرکت می کنید باید بر اساس مناع آزمون پیشرو تقسیم بندی کنید و مطالعه شما  بر همین اساس باشه ، اما اگر آزمون شرکت نمی کنید و دانش آموز هستید و یا شرایطی دارید که بیش از 6 ساعت امکان مطالعه ندارید. 
حتما باید از مشاور خصوصی کمک بگیرید تا بر اساس سطح تراز علمی شما برنامه ریزی کنند تا نتیجه بهتری کسب کنید. مشاور خوبی می شناسم مایل بودید بگید معرفی می کنم ببینید وقت دارند یا نه.

----------


## bahra

> سلام ، اگر آزمون شرکت می کنید باید بر اساس مناع آزمون پیشرو تقسیم بندی کنید و مطالعه شما  بر همین اساس باشه ، اما اگر آزمون شرکت نمی کنید و دانش آموز هستید و یا شرایطی دارید که بیش از 6 ساعت امکان مطالعه ندارید. 
> حتما باید از مشاور خصوصی کمک بگیرید تا بر اساس سطح تراز علمی شما برنامه ریزی کنند تا نتیجه بهتری کسب کنید. مشاور خوبی می شناسم مایل بودید بگید معرفی می کنم ببینید وقت دارند یا نه.


من قلمچی شرکت می کنم ترازم هم 4800هست
از برنامه قلمچی کاملا عقب هستم
هیچ آزمونی نیست که بتونم کامل به منابع آزمون برسم 
برای همین یک برنامه 6 ماهه می خواستم 
حوصله مشاوره هم ندارم دوست دارم یک برنامه حاضر آماده برای 6 ماهه کنکور با حداکثر 6 ساعت در روز(البته روز های مدرسه)و حداکثر 9 ساعت روز های تعظیل

----------


## mis.faeze

ولی بهتره حداقل یک جلسه با یه مشاور خوب صحبت کنین تا راه و روش درس خوندن و برنامه ریزی کردن دستت بیاد

----------


## bahra

> ولی بهتره حداقل یک جلسه با یه مشاور خوب صحبت کنین تا راه و روش درس خوندن و برنامه ریزی کردن دستت بیاد


بهترین مشاورا در سطح استان و کشور رفتم
یک مشاور یک ساعته 800هزار تومنی رفتم برای همین روش های درس خودندم
از تابستان تا الان 5 مشاوره رفتم 
الان موضوع تاپیک یک چیز دیگس

----------


## Dr.Morteza_Ma

بعضی از فصولو حذف کن



📖

----------


## MH_220

بشین یه برنامه معقول واسه خودت بریز ... مطمئن باش همه ی درس ها رو میتونی بدون حذف مطلبی بخونی ولی خوب با 6 ساعت خیلی سخته اگه سه ساعت دیگه بزاری روش عالیه

برنامه از جایی نگیر من پارسال از یه جا برنامه گرفتم اصلا به دردم نخورد

----------


## mis.faeze

موضوع تاپیک رو میفهمم ولی این مدت 6ماه ن کمه ن زیاد و باید خیلی دقیق و حساب شده ازش استفاده کنی ماهم خودمون خطا توکارمون هست
اون مشاورا هم جو کنکور گرفتتشون زیاد میگیرن

----------


## nafasdovom

> من قلمچی شرکت می کنم ترازم هم 4800هست
> از برنامه قلمچی کاملا عقب هستم
> هیچ آزمونی نیست که بتونم کامل به منابع آزمون برسم 
> برای همین یک برنامه 6 ماهه می خواستم 
> حوصله مشاوره هم ندارم دوست دارم یک برنامه حاضر آماده برای 6 ماهه کنکور با حداکثر 6 ساعت در روز(البته روز های مدرسه)و حداکثر 9 ساعت روز های تعظیل


پاسخ سوال شما بسیار ساده است چون شما در سطحی نیستید که بتونید منابع آزمون را به شکلی تقسیم بندی کنید که مطالعه خوب و با کیفیتی داشته باشید  ،  برنامه رایگان هیچ یک از  دانش آموزان به شما کمک نخواهد کرد ، ضمن اینکه 800 هزار برای 1 ساعت ؟!  واقعا ؟؟؟؟!!!  چنین مبلغی را از هیچ مشاوری نشنیدم .

باید از حاشیه خارج شوید ، بیشتر مشاوران فقط اسم در آوردند مثلا مشاور ارشد یکی از موسسات کتب کمک اموزشی . برای جذب دانش آموز و فروش کتاب موسسه .............  تکنیک های طراحی سوالات کنکور را همگانی کردند و  آموزش می دهند کاملا واضح هست  مشاورانی که مدرک کارشناسی ارشد را  از دانشگاه آزاد گرفتند  و هیچ سابقه موفق در کنکور ندارند ، در مورد یک آزمون خیلی مهم کشور اظهار نظر می کنند . :Yahoo (13): 


پس این چنین مشاوران و اساتید بر اساس سیاست هایی بزرگ می شوند و هزینه های هنگفت را از خانواده ها و دانش آموزان دریافت می کنند که در پیج اینستاگرام و تلگرام همین مشاوران و اساتید در کنار ماشین های میلیاردی شان عکس گرفته روی آِیدی خود گذاشتند و به ساده لوحی ما می خندند ... متاسفانه کم هم نیستند 
بچه هایی که اسیر سیاست های این چنین های تاجرانی منفعت طلبی می شوند. که با ارسال فایل هایی و مطالبی نهایت دلسوزی را بر جذب دانش اموز بیشتر به نمایش می گذارند. حتما باید از یک مشاور واقعی و توانمند برنامه بلند مدت دریافت کنید . موفق باشید!

----------


## Navid70

برنامه دادن که کاری نداره بیا من برنامه میدم 1 ماهه کل کنکور رو ببند.ولی چه فایده 5 درصدم نمیتونی یه درسو بزنی
6 ماه رو نمیدونم چرا جو میدن میگن تایم زیادیه ،امتحان مدرسه که نیست دارید رقابت میکنید کسی که 4-5 ماه خونده واسه کنکور صد در صد رتبش از کسی که 1 سال خونده پایین تره.
برادر با درصدای الان ممکن نیست کسی بتونه با پایه ضعیف 1 ساله رتبه بیاره اونم با این تایم مطالعه پایین و وقت خیلی خیلی کم باقی مونده.
شما از الان برنامه بریز واسه کنکور سال اینده چشم به هم بزنی رسیده

----------


## mis.faeze

لطفا فاز منفی ندین شمااز اینده اصلا خبر نداری چرا اینقدر مطمئن حرف میزنی؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> برنامه دادن که کاری نداره بیا من برنامه میدم 1 ماهه کل کنکور رو ببند.ولی چه فایده 5 درصدم نمیتونی یه درسو بزنی
> 6 ماه رو نمیدونم چرا جو میدن میگن تایم زیادیه ،امتحان مدرسه که نیست دارید رقابت میکنید کسی که 4-5 ماه خونده واسه کنکور صد در صد رتبش از کسی که 1 سال خونده پایین تره.
> برادر با درصدای الان ممکن نیست کسی بتونه با پایه ضعیف 1 ساله رتبه بیاره اونم با این تایم مطالعه پایین و وقت خیلی خیلی کم باقی مونده.
> شما از الان برنامه بریز واسه کنکور سال اینده چشم به هم بزنی رسیده



to anjoman afshin moghtada search kon mifahmi harfat ghalate

----------


## Gladiolus

> to anjoman afshin moghtada search kon mifahmi harfat ghalate


سلام
اسم ایشونو قبلا هم تو انجمن دیده بودم
مگه چیکار کردن
ممنون میشم بگید کنجکاو شدم

----------


## DARKSIDER

> سلام
> اسم ایشونو قبلا هم تو انجمن دیده بودم
> مگه چیکار کردن
> ممنون میشم بگید کنجکاو شدم


پارسال از اسفند شروع کردن خوندن...از صفر...توی رشته ریاضی...رتبه دو رقمی آوردن توی کنکور :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Navid70

> to anjoman afshin moghtada search kon mifahmi harfat ghalate


in hame adam in karo mikonan v movafagh nemishan inhame posht konkori darim ke chand sale daran mikhonan.be khatere 3-4 nafar ke ba in harekat movafagh shodan dorost nist begim hame movafagh mishan.moteasefane hamishe afrad movafagho mibinim ye negah be tedad afrad shekast khorde bendazim badak nist.
be alave tamame in sohbata ye negah be darsadaye tajrobi bendazid.

----------


## amirdostaneh

> in hame adam in karo mikonan v movafagh nemishan inhame posht konkori darim ke chand sale daran mikhonan.be khatere 3-4 nafar ke ba in harekat movafagh shodan dorost nist begim hame movafagh mishan.moteasefane hamishe afrad movafagho mibinim ye negah be tedad afrad shekast khorde bendazim badak nist.
> be alave tamame in sohbata ye negah be darsadaye tajrobi bendazid.


dadash harfeto ghabol daram vali inam bedon baraye shoro kar hich vaght dir nist

khob shayad in dostemon jozve hamin 3-4 nafar bashan

are dar sad haro mibinam har roz va vaghan shegeft zade misham

ke darsadaye rotbe zire 1000 sale 94 ba bala 1500 95 barabari mikoni

----------


## amirdostaneh

> سلام
> اسم ایشونو قبلا هم تو انجمن دیده بودم
> مگه چیکار کردن
> ممنون میشم بگید کنجکاو شدم


az bahman shoro kard az sefr ba moadel fekr konam 11 nemidonam daghighan

ama rotbash 80 avord alan shrife

----------


## Navid70

> dadash harfeto ghabol daram vali inam bedon baraye shoro kar hich vaght dir nist
> 
> khob shayad in dostemon jozve hamin 3-4 nafar bashan
> 
> are dar sad haro mibinam har roz va vaghan shegeft zade misham
> 
> ke darsadaye rotbe zire 1000 sale 94 ba bala 1500 95 barabari mikoni



عزیز منم که دشمن این بنده خدا نیستم
هرکس نظری داره به نظر من 6 ماه خوندن به امید یه نتیجه عالی ممکنه باعث بشه کلا درسو ببوسن بذارن کنار.ولی خب خوندن با تایم بالا و برنامه دقیق برای سال دیگه و درکنارش کنکور امسال خیلی بهتره

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


عزیز منم که دشمن این بنده خدا نیستم
هرکس نظری داره به نظر من 6 ماه خوندن به امید یه نتیجه عالی ممکنه باعث بشه کلا درسو ببوسن بذارن کنار.ولی خب خوندن با تایم بالا و برنامه دقیق برای سال دیگه و درکنارش کنکور امسال خیلی بهتره


ببخشید من جز این دسته از افرادی که شما دارین راجش حرف میزنید نیستم پس دلیل جبهه گرفتن نیست!
اما میشه دقیقا بگید چرا از الان به سال بعد باید فکر کنن؟؟
6ماهو نیم تایم هست  و توی همین بازه اگر که کسی مرد راه باشه امکان نداره قبول نشه 
عرض کردم مرد راه!یعنی چی؟؟یعنی سفت و سخت بشینه پای درساش و کمتر از 12 ساعت درس نخونا و کمتر از 400 تست در روز نزنه
از تمام تفریحاش بزنه نت نیاد و خوابش رو کم کنه و .....
دلیل این که افراد موففی که فقط شش ماه میخونن و یا کمتر موفق میشن 
این هست که همه چی رو میندازن دور و فقط هدف رو میبینن 
که خب تعدادشون انگشت شماره
دلیل اینکه بقیه موفق نمیشن تایم و زمان باقی مونده نیست
بلکه این افراد دل نمیکنن از روزمرگی هاشون
موفق باشید*

----------


## a999

سلام فایل دکتر افشار رو گوش کنید ایشون توضیح دادن تو سایتشون هست با عنوان چطور میشه تو هفت ماه کنکور رو خوند ی همچین چیزی ک البته شش ماهه هم هس
در غیر اینصورت برنامه قلم چی رو بگیری تا ۹ بهمن هرجاشد میخونین بعد دیگ اونارو نخونین ادامه بدین با برنامه دقیقا همین آزمون های ۲۴ دی و ۸ بهمن در عید تکرار شده ک میتونین اونجا جمعش کنین بقیه رو هم با خوده کانون برید و تموم میکنید اصلنم عقب نیستید موفق باشید

----------


## a999

همین آقای سامان تارم ک مصاحبشون تو سایت هستش ساله گذشته از ۲۷ آذر از سطح صفر شرو کردن و موفق شدن
شماهم بخون
اگ من پارسال ک شرایطم م۳ شما بود میخوندمو کم نمیووردم حداقلش این بود ک الان پشته کنکور نبودم
حرفه خیلیاس
والسلام

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط عشق پزشکی


سلام دوستای عزیز کنکوری میخوام یخبر توپ بهتون بدم:به تازگی یکی از مشاورای توانا ولی گمنام کشورمون کانالی رو توی تلگرام ایجاد کرده که فقط هدفش کمک به دوستان کنکوریه اونم نه با دورغ و اغراق بلکه با صداقت تمام و بدون خالی کردن جیب شما بلکه دلسوزانه مثل نوری تو تاریکی توی مسیر سخت کنکور راهنمای شماست و در کنارتونه تا به رشته مورد علاقتون برسید و مطمئن باشید قطعا میتونه کمکتون کنه با هر توان مالی و با هر پایه تحصیلی حتی زیر صفر کمکتون میکنه تا بهترین رشته رو توی دانشگاه مورد علاقتون قبول بشید فقط لازم اعتماد کنید و با برنامش پیش برید و بدونید که به امتحان کردنش می ارزه چون تا برنامه رو بهتون نده هیچ هزینه ای دریافت نمیکنه پس پیشنهاد میکنم حتما امتحان کنید اینم کانالشkonkurtamam@


گذاشتن آیدی تلگرام و تبلیغ تو انجمن بدون هماهنگی ممنوعه دوست عزیز @8mit8*

----------


## bahra

موضوع تاپیک رو بهم نزینید
کل کل اینجا جاش نیست
متاسفم تاپیک می زنم دوستان کمک کنن میان همه مطلب بی خودی می نویسن

----------


## samar

سلام و وقت بخیر
دوست عزیز تجربه به من ثابت کرده برنامه ی آماده به هیچ عنوان به درد نمی خوره  :Yahoo (13): (دست کم برای من اینطور بود :Yahoo (2): ) 
خودتون بهترین مشاور و برنامه ریز واسه خودتون هستید و این درخواستی هم که شما دارید (ببخشیدا) حکم هلو بیا تو گلو رو داره :Yahoo (100): 
شرایط خودتون و وضعیت درس خوندنتون رو ارزیابی کنید 
اصول برنامه ریزی رو یاد بگیرید و بر اساس اون برنامه تون رو تنظیم کنید
بر اجرای برنامه تون مصمم باشید و سعی کنید تحت هر شرایطی بر محور برنامه تون باشید

امیدوارم نتیجه بگیرید و موفق باشید
التماس دعا

----------

